# some black and white from the city



## Alex_B (May 7, 2007)

well, some of you will know where these were taken  Paris of course.

nasty comments welcome (and so are nice comments).

1:






2:





3:





4:


----------



## d1a1s1 (May 7, 2007)

I really like #1...looks straight out of the 30's. Though it doesnt do much for the city of Paris its a nice departure from your run of the mill Eiffel tower pics...thanks.


----------



## Alex_B (May 7, 2007)

d1a1s1 said:


> I really like #1...looks straight out of the 30's.



thanks, that was what I was hoping for 



> Though it doesnt do much for the city of Paris its a nice departure from your run of the mill Eiffel tower pics...thanks.




Well, Paris is so much more than that


----------



## Alex_B (May 7, 2007)

ok, the server is down  ... be patient!


----------



## Alex_B (May 7, 2007)

back up again


----------



## lostprophet (May 8, 2007)

Sorry but I'm a bit confused about how the 1st has a 30s feel, the shot has a bridge jam packed with modern cars and has an electric train

love 3 and 4


----------



## Alex_B (May 8, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> Sorry but I'm a bit confused about how the 1st has a 30s feel, the shot has a bridge jam packed with modern cars and has an electric train
> 
> love 3 and 4



i know, the cars and train are not 30ies, but the contrast and the fade out to white in the top right background might give the impression


----------



## lostprophet (May 8, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> i know, the cars and train are not 30ies, but the contrast and the fade out to white in the top right background might give the impression



oh I see, I think. Guess I'm too young to know about the 30s


----------



## Alex_B (May 8, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> oh I see, I think. Guess I'm too young to know about the 30s



well, I am in my 30ies


----------



## gmarquez (May 9, 2007)

Love the first one...the lines and curves seem to draw me in.  I love the contrast of the rails and the rail bed.  Very nice!


----------



## Rum_Bacardi (May 9, 2007)

the 1st one is really awsome, I love the oldish look it has!
what were you shooting with?


----------



## Tangerini (May 9, 2007)

I really like the tone on these.  It gives quite a bit more of a grundgy feel than I'm used to seeing.


----------



## Peniole (May 9, 2007)

Love the first one, the only thing to make it even better is if you can take out the cars on the bridge


----------



## Alex_B (May 9, 2007)

Rum_Bacardi said:


> the 1st one is really awsome, I love the oldish look it has!
> what were you shooting with?



a Canon 5D


----------



## Alex_B (May 10, 2007)

thanks for moving this to the b&w gallery Arch  I only remembered we had this gallery too late


----------



## JustAMom (May 12, 2007)

i really love the second and third one!


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 12, 2007)

nice cityscapes, but #4 standout the most for me, like sharpness of the wood grain


----------



## Alex_B (May 13, 2007)

Thanks both 



Jeff Canes said:


> nice cityscapes, but #4 standout the most for me, like sharpness of the wood grain



yes, #4 was the one which took the most brain
 and time


----------

